# I like tiny little lap dogs.



## IKE (Jan 2, 2018)

http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/mastiff#/slide/1

(The heaviest known English Mastiff weighed 323 lbs.)

Several years ago the neighbors down the street had a big male Mastiff and he was very friendly, since we were between dogs at the time I hinted to mama that I wanted one......she never said a word, she just rolled her eyes and gave me 'the look' that after being together for 41 years I'm all too familiar with which says, "Are You Friggin' Nutz ?"


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 2, 2018)

Wow! Good *guard dog*, no alarm system needed!


----------

